# Sold!! 2004 Baha Cruiser King Cat 296 w/twin 2011 Honda 225’s $74500.00



## Ripit (Mar 31, 2013)

It’s a sad day for me to be posting this add. With all of the searching for this boat and all of the hard work I put in to it to make it what it is I just have too many toys and with my growing age this one needs to go. I’ve had many great trips on this rig but it’s time to move on. 
2004 Baha Cruiser 296 w/Twin 2011 Honda 225hp approx 500 hours
A/C cabin
3 kw genset
30 gal bait well
Rigging storage drawers
Furuno sonar, Nav, radar
Needs new radar dome
12 rods holders
Outriggers
Full cockpit retractable awning
Triple axle alum trailer 
custom center loading rails
JL Audio System
Fly Deck w/roof, steering and throttle and kill switches
Fly deck folds down for trailing. 
Trailers great 70+\- mph. Have made many trips to Texas coast from DFW. 
2 in floor fish wells
In cabin rod storage
8 man emergency raft




































I’ll be glad to send more pics if your interested. The boat is sitting in my driveway here in Garland Tx. I’ll be glad to show it anytime. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ripit (Mar 31, 2013)

Ripit said:


> It’s a sad day for me to be posting this add. With all of the searching for this boat and all of the hard work I put in to it to make it what it is I just have too many toys and with my growing age this one needs to go. I’ve had many great trips on this rig but it’s time to move on.
> 2004 Baha Cruiser 296 w/Twin 2011 Honda 225hp approx 500 hours
> A/C cabin
> 3 kw genset
> ...


$74500.00


----------



## Redhawg (Feb 12, 2021)

I’m going to send PM FOR CONTACT INFORMATION


----------



## Redhawg (Feb 12, 2021)

How about a contact number


----------



## Ripit (Mar 31, 2013)

214-729-2587


----------

